# Flotex floor coverings



## dedee (1 Feb 2005)

Does anyone have a first hand experience of Flotex floor coverings?
I am think about using it on a bathroom floor. 
The manufactures and distributors web sites all speak highly of it of course but I can find very few independent opinions.

Andy


----------



## Alan Holtham (1 Feb 2005)

Andy,

I have used Flotex in all sorts of situations and found it to be totally bombproof. I had it laid in a shop for many years and it stood up to all sorts of punishment. It seems to be virtually stain resistant and we had it looking like new even after people had spilled bottles of polish and paint. You can appear to use solvents on it with no problems.

All in all a brilliant floor covering. The only snag is that there were very few patterns available when I was using it and the colours were rather limited. Things might have changed by now though as it was a different century!  

Alan


----------



## dedee (1 Feb 2005)

Alan, thanks. There are a whole range of colours available and it is also now comes in 50cm tiles. 

Andy


----------



## aldel (1 Feb 2005)

Go for it!

We have had it in our bathroom for six years now and still like new.
Highly recommended.

Aldel


----------



## dedee (2 Feb 2005)

Aldel,
Did you fit it yourself? My bathroom is very small and I intend to use the tiles (it will only need about 10). How was yours stuck down?

Andy


----------



## aldel (2 Feb 2005)

DeeDee

Our bathroom is also small. I did not use tiles but a piece off the roll.
I removed the toilet pan, sink pedestal and bath surround and fitted it under the skirting boards. No glue was used. I then refitted the toilet etc.
Makes a better job than trying to cut around and get a good fit. I did not take long once I had made up my mind to do it that way.
We were pleased with the result which is warm, non slip and easily cleaned.

Cheers Aldel


----------



## Scott (2 Feb 2005)

Deedee

Flotex will last about as long as you will. In my experience it's virtually indestructable

Cheers
Scott


----------



## cambournepete (2 Feb 2005)

Mum put flotex on the kitchen floor last time she moved house - 27 years ago. It is still as good as new.


----------



## dedee (3 Feb 2005)

Thanks, as it seems it really is as good as the adverts perhaps I should buy enough for the workshop and use the off cuts for the bathroom.

Andy


----------

